# Tax refund for travel vaccinations



## Nancy1 (15 Oct 2007)

Hi there, 
Was wondering if someone will know the answer to this query. 
I was away in June and both my husband and I spent about 300 each on travel vaccines and malaria tablets. ( I nearly collapsed with the price but that's another issue). 
These weren't covered by the drug refund scheme or my medical insurance. 
Does anyone know if you can claim tax back on these at the end of the year as part of a Med 1 claim? 
Thanks!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

According to the [broken link removed]:


> Drugs and medicines can only be claimed
> where supplied on the prescription of a practitioner


----------



## Nancy1 (15 Oct 2007)

Thanks. It's still slightly unclear to me, will just give the revenue a call. 
Cheers


----------



## Nige (15 Oct 2007)

Vaccines and malaria drugs would have been prescribed by a registered practitioner, so are allowable.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

Nige said:


> Vaccines and malaria drugs would have been prescribed by a registered practitioner


Is that necessarily the case?


----------



## Nige (15 Oct 2007)

Malaria drugs and vaccines are prescription medicines so it would be very difficult to get them other than from a registered practitioner.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

I see. I thought that you could just walk into some of these clinics and get them done without prescription but I guess I was mistaken?


----------



## Nige (15 Oct 2007)

These clinics are manned by doctors, so you are getting a prescription (even if you don't see the paper it is written on, as such).


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

Fair enough - sounds like the original poster will be happy so!


----------



## z109 (15 Oct 2007)

Nige said:


> These clinics are manned by doctors, so you are getting a prescription (even if you don't see the paper it is written on, as such).


But without the prescription receipt, will you still be entitled to claim?


----------



## Nige (15 Oct 2007)

yoganmahew said:


> But without the prescription receipt, will you still be entitled to claim?


 
You should get a receipt for the whole lot (which covers the doctor consultation and the drugs), so yes, you can claim.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

yoganmahew said:


> But without the prescription receipt, will you still be entitled to claim?


You don't need receipts when claiming but you are supposed to hang onto them in case the claim is ever audited in detail.


----------

